# Are you kidding me?



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

So im sitting here this morning reading my Michigan Outdoor News and come across the letters to the editor section on page 22. One of them is titled "No turkey license for landowners" I wont retype the whole thing or say his name. You can look for youself if you want to see it all. But here is part of his letter. " There Is no reason I should have to purchase a license to walk out my back door and hunt on the 35 acres where I reside and pay more than my fair share of texas. I am not required to purchase a small game license to hunt rabbits and squirrels on my own land, and should not be required to do so for other game including turkeys and deer."

.............really?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

It's best just to ignore that type of person.


----------



## maroon89 (Feb 23, 2007)

Agreed. This person probably believes the game belongs to him since it is on his land.


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Not siding with him but the animals are eating his grass berries etc. Don't kill start yelling at me  but the animals are trespassing then? If he pays the taxes and the varmits are eating his land, then he may have, may have and I mean he does have a valuable point. People who don't own hunting land are not providing food or shelter for the varmits? So maybe they should pay more? Doh!! I must be bored to stir this pot, sorry guys and gals its just a joke  some food for thought 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Not surprising. The letters area of any outdoor magazine is nothing more than the same giberish hashed over and over on this and other websites. There is another article in that issue where the author offers up some ideas he has heard from others. One of my favorites was a guy who wanted to close down deer hunting from November 1 to November 14 as well as small game hunting on state land during the same period. And he hunts private land, lol.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

It seems a lot of landowners think they own the deer these days........


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

I read the same letter, and thought the same thing...really? By the way I don't think he represents the views of "a lot" of landowners.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

It must be good they do it in ohio!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Everyone seems to think that Ohio's deer management is second to none. Landowners in Ohio do not have to buy a deer tag. Go figure?


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Everyone seems to think that Ohio's deer management is second to none. Landowners in Ohio do not have to buy a deer tag. Go figure?


You don't see people from Ohio coming north to deer hunt in Michigan very often do you?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Of course not, they would have to buy a liscense!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> You don't see people from Ohio coming north to deer hunt in Michigan very often do you?


Where I hunt now I don't see many hunters at all. When I hunted public land in Iron county a majority of the hunters that I ran into were from out of state. Wisconsin, Illinois and Indiana hunters out represented Michigan hunters but no Ohio hunters.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Isn't there numerous other states that give the landowner a free ride on some of the tags and licenses??


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

swampbuck said:


> It seems a lot of landowners think they own the deer these days........



Spoken like a true, transparent, and jealous non-land owner.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

The guy who wrote that letter to the editor needs to take his medication. Also the animals eating his vegitation is no argument either. I have land and the deer eat my plants all the time but I built my home on thier land. They were thier long before I ever was. If anything the wildlife should be angry that I moved in and ruined thier habitat.


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

If he owns the land it wouldn't be a free ride though. But I live in the southern part of mi not two far from ind and ohio border. Can count ten fresh kills on road sometimes daily. We actually have land that needs hunted or managed better. And when someone is paying taxes on hundreds of acres what's a deer tag. Heck our farmers are given block tags to slim the heard. But heck I buy my buck tag and no complaints, but cost of doe tags is getting out of control. I may just shoot my buck and buy beef.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

hunterrep said:


> Spoken like a true, transparent, and jealous non-land owner.


 Hardly, I have several relatives who own farms in the SLP that I am welcome to hunt, and I have no desire to do so. Roscommon County is 1/2 public land, forests and swamps and thats where I prefer to do my hunting. I have no interest in farming deer, they dont need our help. They have done just fine for over 4 million years on their own and if you think they need qdm or whatever you call it to survive, you are IMO a little misguided.

Deer are a publically held resource and there is not one single person who has more of a vested interest than any other........And while it is none of your business, I own my home and property free and clear.


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

It is what it is and though I don't back up the guy and his article, he has a valid point. Not misguided by my own opinion. A city slicker that buys a tag and hunts either public or another parties private land doesn't have to pay taxes on the said land. And if a buddy has either 40 or 4000 acres and was given some free tags and I still had to buy mine, I would be happy that he allowed me to hunt, and would appreciate him for not turning his woods into farm land. He owns the land and can do what he please. Some should be thankful there are woods for wildlife, they could clear cut them, its their property. Just my opinion
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

I disagree with the letter, but i also don't think you should be able to small game hunt without a license even on "your" land...its $15 to participate in a great hobby, most people's hobbies cost a lot more than that!


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

If one had a private pond and it was naturally stocked with fish, should one need a fishing license to fish it too?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Come on man texas at 195 an acre doesn't compare to mi prices so us michiganders should be ones laughing at the dust farmers out west 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Bambicidal Maniac said:


> So, you have to guess a little at what "enclosed farmlands" means.


One thing it means is that you can only hunt without a license on land the house is on. If your farm consists of two unconnected 40 acre parcels, you can only small game hunt on the parcel with the house.


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Water rights issue is a thing of the future google water grab. Water is fastly becoming more valuable than oil. States are fighting other states for water. Example building in desert out west nevada or atlanta georgia a major city built due to railroad at time and not near a major river. May be years away but this post will make more sense in say ten fifteen years
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

oxdog66 said:


> Come on man texas at 195 an acre doesn't compare to mi prices so us michiganders should be ones laughing at the dust farmers out west
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why did you pick Texas instead of IL, IA, IN, OH, KS, NE, or MO?


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

I guess when someone posts west, I think of texas my bad maybe, just do me a favor. I like to debate, I do not mean to be arrogant and I like to joke around so I guess you have to ask duxdog cause he put me on the ignored list  as too which western state laughed at forty acre parcels 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

Bob S said:


> One thing it means is that you can only hunt without a license on land the house is on. If your farm consists of two unconnected 40 acre parcels, you can only small game hunt on the parcel with the house.


Agreed. But does it mean you can't hunt in a woodlot that's contiguous to the farmlands where you live? I'm pretty sure you can. I don't know any farm kid who only hunted in the cropland. I suspect if the parcel was zoned agricultural, it wouldn't matter that it wasn't cleared cropland.


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

oxdog66 said:


> I guess when someone posts west, I think of texas my bad maybe, just do me a favor. I like to debate, I do not mean to be arrogant and I like to joke around so I guess you have to ask duxdog cause he put me on the ignored list  as too which western state laughed at forty acre parcels
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well now he's ignoring me, too, so it's good to know I'm in good company.  

I'm pretty sure they laugh at 40 acre hunting parcels in Wyoming. I hunted mule deer there on a 10,000 acre ranch that was considered small to the locals. But you could grow more hay on 160 acres here than he could on 10,000 acres there. And his whole property held maybe 2 deer and maybe 2 pronghorns per square mile. He was getting much more for his natural gas royalties though.


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

some people have thin skin, and its hard to see the angle a guy is coming from with texting! I wish some would ask a question before they puff up their squirrel cage and take it offensive iam only right about 2 percent of the time and so.I Don't take life to seriously
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Bambicidal Maniac said:


> I'm pretty sure you can.


That is my understanding also. Just has to be contiguous with the land your house is on.


----------



## droppin lines (Feb 1, 2009)

I guess I don't understand the argument about this topic. All the farmers around me get block tags for deer and do not pay for them. They shot the deer and leave them in ditches. Not just a few but dozens and in the hay days upward of 60-80 deer a season. Its like a war zone around here. So I guess from what I see is landowners under certain circumstances getting deer tags to hunt their own property for free. But, don't ask for permission to hunt the their land because you won't get it!


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

droppin lines said:


> I guess I don't understand the argument about this topic. All the farmers around me get block tags for deer and do not pay for them. They shot the deer and leave them in ditches. Not just a few but dozens and in the hay days upward of 60-80 deer a season. Its like a war zone around here. So I guess from what I see is landowners under certain circumstances getting deer tags to hunt their own property for free. But, don't ask for permission to hunt the their land because you won't get it!


If one farmer was able to shoot 60-80 deer in one season, I would say he had a serious deer infestation, but if that guy wouldn't let others hunt his property, it was probably because he couldn't trust strangers to observe a "does only" restriction. Even at the peak of the population boom here in the btb area plenty of hunters wouldn't shoot does. That's one of the reasons it got to be the btb area.


----------



## droppin lines (Feb 1, 2009)

Bambicidal Maniac said:


> If one farmer was able to shoot 60-80 deer in one season, I would say he had a serious deer infestation, but if that guy wouldn't let others hunt his property, it was probably because he couldn't trust strangers to observe a "does only" restriction. Even at the peak of the population boom here in the btb area plenty of hunters wouldn't shoot does. That's one of the reasons it got to be the btb area.



Sorry, I thought this topic was about land owners getting a deer tag from the state free of charge, not BTB.


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

droppin lines said:


> Sorry, I thought this topic was about land owners getting a deer tag from the state free of charge, not BTB.


Well, it's actually about landowners shooting a turkey free of charge, but it kind of branched into other land owner issues. The btb area is just an example of where the DNR and hunters and land owners didn't respond quickly enough to a population boom.


----------



## Lizette (Dec 10, 2010)

dooman said:


> I read the same letter, and thought the same thing...really? By the way I don't think he represents the views of "a lot" of landowners.


sad but true.. a lot just think they own the animals.. maybe they can just make it too if they really think they are that wonderful.


----------

